# Down stay, wait. All while neighbor dog was near.



## lovemybeast (Nov 23, 2009)

Yesterday I tacked the leaves in the yard. Tank was with me as dh was hanging lights. Well neighbor's boxer comes out and so Tank of course has to head to fence and get all his fur up and act like a brat. Prince just snorts through the fence.

So we worked on Quiet. He did really good and got treats and praise for being a good neighbor. So then I had to got the rake from the sideyard. I took Tank to other side of yard, put him in a down/stay, told him to wait. I proceeded to walk to other side where Prince was near our fence. I went to the sideyard and came back......

Total down/stay the whole time! It was amazing. Plus he stayed that way until I got to him, praised him, treats on treats and released him. He sniffed the fence once or twice but no barking or anything. Actually came back to help me rake my leaves. I think he was just waiting for me to clear a spot for him to leave a freshie.

Either way it was a huge acomplishment. We also worked on his staying with me even when dh and dd went through yard getting stuff. 

A very good day for all. This morning I rewarded him with a walk through the neighborhood with all the falling leaves. He got to play "free puppy" and run through the leaves. Today, we have more leaves to get in our yard, hope he doesn't run through them while I try to rake. Another lesson to work on. It never ends.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

That's great and took a lot of self control on his part! What a good boy, Tank is!


----------



## London's Mom (Aug 19, 2009)

Congratulations! What a well behaved boy!


----------



## Metalsmith (Mar 25, 2009)

Wow, great work!


----------



## lovemybeast (Nov 23, 2009)

Metalsmith- Wow, your pup looks so much like mine! I mean a lot! Sorry, had to remove my signature pic, could not figure out how to do it last night, could only get it in the signature part. Check back to compare our pups if you did not notice the similarity earlier.

Karin, we are neighbors, I am in Sac area. I have heard of the rescue group, great group.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

That is great!!! Tank sounds like a good boy. 

You can put your picture in an Avatar instead of in your signature.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Great job!!

It's such a good feeling when they "get it"!!!

Awsome job to both of you!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i introduced my dog to the neighbors dog so they
would been friendly to each other. i did alot of training
in the dog park. i use to train along the fence. i didn't go into the
dog park. once my dog obeyed when we were near the fence
i started going inside the dog park. we worked on come, sit, stay and down. when i was teaching stay i had people approach
my dog and call him, offer him treats and pull on his leash. i was thinking stay didn't mean anything if someone could move your dog
or if your dog would take off after something. i also started
hiding from my dog when i was usuing people and animal distractions. i needed to know he'll stay with distractions
when i'm not in view.

isn't it the best feeling when your dog listens. keep up the good training.


----------

